# It seems Wolves still has a legit shot for playoff spot



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

Now 
Denver 37-30
Wolves 36-34

Wolves need catch 4 games. These two teams will meet once, so wolves need win that one, of course.

Then in the rest schedule

Denver

Sat 26 Sacramento
Mon 28 at Phoenix
Wed 30 at Utah
Fri 1 San Antonio
Sat 2 at Portland
Tue 5 at Memphis
Wed 6 at New Orleans
Fri 8 at Minnesota
Sat 9 Seattle
Mon 11 Golden State
Wed 13 New Orleans
Fri 15 Memphis
Sat 16 at Houston
Mon 18 at Phoenix
Tue 19 Portland 


Wolves
Sun 27 LA Clippers
Thu 31 at LA Lakers
Fri 1 at Phoenix
Sun 3 at Sacramento
Wed 6 Utah
Fri 8 Denver
Sat 9 at Atlanta
Wed 13 Golden States
Fri 15 at Utah
Sun 17 Seattle
Mon 18 at New Orleans
Wed 20 San Antonio 

Denver need play Western top7 teams 8 times. Wolves only need play top7 teams 4 times.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Raxel said:


> Now
> Denver 37-30
> Wolves 36-34
> 
> ...


Who has the tiebreaker?

Nugs 8-7, TWolves 9-3

45 wins each


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I just don't see it happening. The Wolves are in dissaray right now, while Denver is palying some great team ball. No way will they go 8-7,even with that schedule.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

nuggets are absolutely on fire. they're definitely going to end the season strong. i think by the end of the season, the two teams aren't even going to be close.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

They have simliar records, but they are attained in different fashion. The nuggets are gaining ground on a bad record and are as hot as any team in the league, while the Wolves are a sporadic team that you can't put a peg on. Put it this way: If the nuggets were playing like this all season, they'd have 48-50 wins. If the Wolves were, they'd have the same record. As much as I want to believe the wolves can come back, it's looking bleak.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Stranger things have happened....


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Wolves have won three straight, including one against the Rockets and a thrashing of the Nets in New Jersey. They also recently beat the Mavs in Dallas.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> Wolves have won three straight, including one against the Rockets and a thrashing of the Nets in New Jersey. They also recently beat the Mavs in Dallas.


 Even so, they've been on these kind of streaks all season. Getting up for a contender, then dropping what would've been easy wins last year. The Wolves might be what you consider hot, but if you consider them on a hot streak, what about Denver?


----------



## visionary432 (Jun 14, 2003)

kevin garnett has regressed as a player; couple that with the size of his ego and you have a team with players that dont like their "leader." in short, even though i hate melo i gotta give the 8tht seed to... memphis... i see the nuggets sneeking into 7


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He's averaging two less points and one less block this year. He's 28. That's in no way shape or form regression. He's doing the same thing he did last year. It's the pieces around him that have regressed. The brunt of the criticsm seems to unfairly be on KG.

Who dislikes him? The problems are Spree and Cassell vs. Management, not Garnett.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Garnett has been super-consistent. However, in their mauling of the Nets he only had 13 and 8.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

They were 13-6, pacing for more than 57 wins.

Once they slid back to .500, it was surprising.

In January, they had a chance. In February they had a chance. In March they have a chance, but haven't come anywhere since January.

Denver actually knows what they're doing. Memphisb etter watch out for that 7 spot, though they'll probably play well and hold on.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Playoff Teams*

6 Sacramento 43 28 
7 Memphis 39 29 
8 Denver 38 30 (Denver has won 6 straight games after beating the Kings tonight)
----------------------------------- 
*Out of the Playoffs*

Minnesota 36 34 
LA Lakers 32 36 

-----------------------------------

The way the Nuggets are playing they will take over the 7th seed. The T-Wolves may have a better chance at catching the Grizz. But I don't think they will even make the playoffs at all.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

6 Sacramento 43 28 
7 Memphis 39 29 
8 Denver 38 30
9 Minnesota 37 34 

That's 4 wins in a row I think Minnny has a legit shot at overtaking Memphis. Grizz have a tough schedule to end the year.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

It looks like Denver will probably stay in the playoffs, but Memphis is the one that should watch out. There schedule is crazy and they have been average of late. 2 games vs SAS, 2 games vs Denver, 2 games vs Dallas, 1 vs Houston, 1 vs Miami, 1 vs Seattle, 1 vs Chicago, and a recent loss to NO @ home shows the inconsistency. 

4 wins in a row for Minny.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

The Grizzlies are sitting at a healthy 39-29 record but look at this insane schedule down the stretch. :eek8: 

@ Chicago Bulls
Seattle Supersonics	
@ Milwaukee Bucks
Los Angeles Lakers
Denver Nuggets
@ Toronto Raptors
Miami Heat
Charlotte Bobcats	
@ Dallas Mavericks	
@ Houston Rockets
@ Denver Nuggets
@ San Antonio Spurs
San Antonio Spurs
Dallas Mavericks

The Timberwolves have a 37-34 record but their schedule is much easier.

Los Angeles Clippers
@ Los Angeles Lakers 
@ Phoenix Suns
@ Sacramento Kings
Utah Jazz
Denver Nuggets
@ Atlanta Hawks
Golden State Warriors
@ Utah Jazz
Seattle Supersonics
@ New Orleans Hornets
San Antonio Spurs

The Wolves can still nab that eigth seed. It would take a lot of work and some losses by the Grizzlies. I still don't think they can pull it off though.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

KG has regressed? I respectfully disagree with that. His scoring may be down a tad, but he does almost everything for the T-Wolves. If he was putting up a couple more shots per game - I'd like to see him shoot alot more - his scoring average could be considerably higher. But KG cares more about winning as a team than he does about personal stats. HE plays to win and to help out his team. By doing so he puts up numbers that many players dream about.

ITs gonna be tough for the T-Wolves to make the playoffs. Denver is hotter than a two dollar pistol and shows no signs of letting up. Perhaps Memphis falling badly is the only way that Minn can make the playoffs. Regardless, the T-Wolves just need to keep winning to make it to the playoffs.

G-Force


----------



## crimsonice (Feb 27, 2003)

I just don't see them making it this year... a little too late. The teams ahead of them have been playing quite well.


----------



## Baron Davis (Apr 14, 2004)

T-Wolves have an extremely slim chance of making the playoffs this year. They really have to finish strong in order for that chance.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

how about

Wolves - 7th seed

Griz and Nugs -- 8th seed, tiebreaker.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

6 Sacramento 43 28
7 Memphis 39 30
8 Denver 38 31
9 Minnesota 37 34


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

_Dre_ said:


> He's averaging two less points and one less block this year. He's 28. That's in no way shape or form regression. He's doing the same thing he did last year. It's the pieces around him that have regressed. The brunt of the criticsm seems to unfairly be on KG.
> 
> Who dislikes him? The problems are Spree and Cassell vs. Management, not Garnett.


I was gonna respond to the other guy, but you summed it up pretty well.



Hakeem said:


> Garnett has been super-consistent. However, in their mauling of the Nets he only had 13 and 8.


...and 8. He's been shooting like crap the past few games. He'll snap out of it soon, he always does.


We have the tie-breaked with Denver (provided we beat them when we play them in a couple weeks. though I'm already penciling that in as a win, because if we do lose it the season is over, so any other analysis won't matter), but don't have it with Memphis. So essentially we are 3 back of Denver and 5 back of Memphis (meaning they have to lose that many more games than us for us to be in). It's possible, but we're going to have to be flawless and hope for some luck.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

7 Memphis 39 31
8 Denver 38 31
9 Minnesota 37 34

Minny only 3 games back in the loss column with both Denver and Memphis.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

With tough, tough schedules, Griz and Nugs are in trouble now.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Ballscientist said:


> With tough, tough schedules, Griz and Nugs are in trouble now.


No, they're not in trouble yet. They still have a 3 game lead, that's pretty substantial.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

The Sonics just helped out Minn by winning over the Griz with a big fourth quarter. It could get interesting, indeed.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

The Wolves have the tiebreaker against the Nuggs and Memphis has dropped three in a row with a insane schedule ahead. The only game that looks like a bye for them is Charlotte. Tor and Mil home records are both around 21-13. Go Wolves!


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

7 Denver 39 31
8 Memphis 39 31
9 Minnesota 38 34

Minny only 2 games back of both Memphis and Denver.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

****


----------

